# Using Kilz



## funnyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Acrylic will not adhere to oil. You can put oil over latex, not the other way around. If your base coat is oil, the latex will not adhere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

It'll work fine. It's a universal primer. Anything can go over it. Acrylic generally sticks to oil just fine provided it isn't still really shiny. With a flat primer you are good to go. I'd use Coverstain before I'd use Kilz, but at least you picked the one Kilz products that is decent.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

kimct77 said:


> If I use the Kilz Original for primer/odor/stain cover...since it's oil based, can I use any sort of paint over it? Like will Sherwin Williams Super-Paint and/or Duration be ok over it?


Yup
That's the procedure


kimct77 said:


> Someone was trying to talk me into using the Kilz Latex stuff, but I've heard enough about that on here to know NOT to.


Yup
The Original Kilz (oil-based) is a good product



funnyguy said:


> Acrylic will not adhere to oil. You can put oil over latex, not the other way around. If your base coat is oil, the latex will not adhere.


Actually....


slickshift said:


> This is a common misconception
> In fact, using an oil based primer and a latex top coat is a common problem solving technique..._the_ technique for many apps


----------



## kimct77 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great! Thanks so much! You guys rock! I'm going to try to remember to get a few before/after pics up when it's all settled...

Honestly, any success I have I'll attribute to this place because if I hadn't found this place I would have just listened to whoever I was talking to at the moment did with their house. My hubby thought I was over-analyzing this paint thing at first, till he listened to some tidbits I picked up here and realized y'all made perfect sense!

Now we know that I'll at least be giving it a GOOD try with great materials! Closing in 3 hours and counting! Then Sherwin Williams here I come! LOL.

Thanks so much!


----------

